# 1993 Bass Tracker Pro 17 Restoration Project



## DarynCashmark (Jan 18, 2015)

I got started on what was meant to be a simple cleanup and re-carpet project on a 1993 Bass Tracker Pro 17 with a 25 Hp. Evinrude. I purchased the boat from a friend last year. It wasn't horrible to begin with. It has never leaked a drop. Maybe because most of the rivets were covered with 15 to 20 years of scale and build-up. LOL. I really just started out just wanting to clean it up a bit, and improve a few things to make it more enjoyable to use the boat.

Well the next thing I know it is stripped down way further than I thought. I never know when to quit. I got into the project and the "well as long as I have it all apart..." list grew out of control. Hopefully it will turn out well and I won't be sorry I started it...

I have never done a boat restoration before, and I have found a lot of great ideas and advice here, so I thought I would post the progress for anybody that might be interested. I know it was very helpful for me to see other's project photos to help plan my own resto.

Anyway, here are a few pics from before I started. Unfortunately I came up with the idea of posting on this forum after I started the tear-down, so I don't have as many before pics as I would like. Here are the few "before" pics that I do have.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jan 18, 2015)

And the fun begins...


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jan 18, 2015)

Took a break from polishing for a bit, and decided to start dismantling everything...


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jan 18, 2015)

Now back to cleaning and polishing...


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jan 18, 2015)

Not so much on the acid based cleaner... It did loosen it up a bit, but it really did not do much good. Little did I know that I had many hours of DA sanding to get the 1/4" + of scale off of the bottom...


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jan 18, 2015)

Everyone on the boards here was warning about the dreaded damp foam that is so common in many riveted boats like this one. I guess I got pretty luck, as almost all of my foam was pretty dry. (Hallelujah ) I decided to get any of the block foam out and will replace with new foam that is not as nasty and brittle... I decided to leave the spray foam in as it was in pretty darn good shape.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jan 18, 2015)

I figured now was a good time to go through all of the electrical. No real problems, but wiring was getting old and some splices here and there, etc. I decided it would be best to just replace anything that looked sketchy..


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jan 18, 2015)

Work continues...


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jan 18, 2015)

Console problems... (Sorry, no before pics) I had a few smaller cracks and a hole from an old fishfinder in the console that were kind of bugging me. (Not sure why) Who am I trying to kid? It is my OCD kicking in again. Wish I could get some help for my condition. It is causing a lot of extra work!!! 

Seriously, I looked long and hard for a new console, and this search is how I found this forum. I was able to find some replacements. None were an exact match, and they are pretty expensive. I figured it might be more work trying to get a new one to fit and mate up to everything might be a challenge, and the new consoles did not have enough room for some of the things I wanted to add. (Switches, stereo, etc.)

After much thought, I decided to try to repair the cracks in the fiberglass console. I have never done any fiberglass work before and the console has a textured finish. For these two reasons, I was a little afraid of trying the repair myself, but I figured, worst case, I will have to buy a new console.

I have the cracks filled and the console is sanded down and ready for the pewter colored bedliner that I am going to shoot it with to try to cover my "excellent" (LOL) fiberglass work.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jan 18, 2015)

More work on the console...

Still waiting for the bedliner material to be delivered...


----------



## TNtroller (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice work so far. Most people here know the "what did I get myself into" or "while I'm at it I might as well do this too" all too well. LOL. That's part of the fun but also brings out the frustration at times to as the entire project seems to drag on too long. Lots of nice work shown. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jan 18, 2015)

Done polishing the sides... I think!

The polishing process is really sucking my will to live. Got it as good as I can. Probably won't look as good in the sun, as it does in my dark shop, but neither do I. Ha ha


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jan 18, 2015)

TNtroller: Thanks for the kind words brotha! You are right. It has been a lot of work, but I kind of enjoy it. It is fun to see some of it finally coming together.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jan 18, 2015)

Bow repair...

So, as a result of my OCD, I decided to grind off what was left of all of the mangled up plastic and aluminum trim that was on the rub rail... This was another pain in the neck! The channel on the sides was a lot tougher than I thought. I never expected the aluminum to be as hard to grind down as it was. It had been bent up so bad, I figured it would be pretty soft stuff. Boy was I wrong. It took about 4 hours to grind both sides down smooth.

Next was the bow.. I removed the aluminum trim, which was totally mangled. I found some aluminum brazing rods at https://www.durafix.com. It looked really good on their website, and I thought it would be a good way to fill the rivet holes left over on the bow from the trim peices.

While this stuff from Durafix is really cool, my inexperience caused problems. I eventually burned a hole through one of the rivet holes. It turns out when this stuff melts it flows just like solder. It works really well on holes in surfaces that are horizontal, or parallel with the ground. Obviously the bow of the boat is at an angle... You get the picture. In hindsight, I should have put new rivets into the holes and brazed them shut and then just ground them off. Instead, I ended up with this...


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jan 18, 2015)

Well, many hours later... problem soved.

I took a 6 ft. piece of 2" x 1/8" flat aluminum from Home Depot, cut it down for new "bow covers" and brazed them on. I also ended up having to fill in 4) 1/2" holes from where the old trolling motor mounted. This time I learned my lesson. I took some small pieces of aluminum and riveted them under the holes before I filled... Way better. I don't like to think of myself as stupid, just a little slow. Ha ha.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jan 18, 2015)

Not a "pro" repair, but I think it should hold. It seems pretty solid. I guess time will tell. Hopefully the bedliner I am going to cover it with will help hold it all together... Haha.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jan 18, 2015)

Well, that is where the project is at today. I probably should be working on it today instead of posting all this stuff, but I have been wanting to get this thread started, so I guess it is a good day for a little break.

I will be sure to post more pics as I get some more work done.


----------



## BassFishVA (Jan 18, 2015)

Awesome work so far. You are doing an impressive job. I am beginning my restoration now and am already feeling like I'm losing. Keep up the good work and keep the pictures coming!


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jan 18, 2015)

BassFishVA:

Boy I know that feeling. My wife keeps asking me why I am in such a hurry to finish... I tell her I am afraid to stop working on it for feel I won't want t start back up again. :shock: 

Thanks for the encouragement and we will both just keep plugging away.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jan 23, 2015)

Got a little more work done recently. Finally got the Custom Coat Bedliner in and had a chance to spray the console and the rub rail... I have some pics of the rub rail, and I will try to get some of the console tomorrow. I should be able to get some more work done tomorrow too.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jan 23, 2015)

I decided on the Custom Coat brand bedliner (also sold as U - Pol and Raptor) because they have many tint able colors readily available on their website with many convenient packages available. The Custom Coat also had really good reviews. I might have used another brand called "Al's Liner", as it also had some really good reviews, but it was only easily available in white, gray, and black.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jan 23, 2015)

I think it turned out pretty good. I really killed myself on the prep. Everyone always says that if you are going to have problems, it will probably be because of inadequate prep.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 1, 2015)

I finally got some more time to post some progress photos. I wanted to show how the console turned out. I think it looks pretty good, especially given the other options that I was looking at.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 1, 2015)

I was able to get a fair amount of work done this week. We are usually slow at work this time of year so I was able to play hooky and work on the boat a little...  

Got the console 98% done...


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 9, 2015)

Looking great man ,
that polish job should give anyone trying to squeeze in on your fishing hole a sunburn 8)
Console looks cool!


----------



## JMill (Feb 9, 2015)

Awesome job! I like the console alot! Mine is pretty banged up so I guess I'll be trying my hand at fiberglass work soon too. I bought some of the spray can bed liner for some spots on my boat, but after seeing how yours came out I'm second guessing going the cheap route! lol


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 10, 2015)

Trackerpuzzle:
That is funny! We have been joking around about whether or not it will scare the fish away. I say it is just like a giant piece of bling on a spinner bait... :shock:


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 10, 2015)

Jmill:
Ya, I wasn't sure if I was going to like the bedliner on the console at first, but didn't really know how else to fix it either... LOL. I am pretty happy with it now. I will let you know how it looks by July or so.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 10, 2015)

Well, I have had a fair amount of time to work on the boat lately, and I have made some pretty good progress. I thought that I should probably get the thread caught up.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey, the LED's are working so far. Should look pretty cool, and draw a relatively low amount of power...


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 10, 2015)

Next up is installing a new permanent 12 gallon fuel tank. It is replacing a 6 gallon "above deck" style. It was actually really cool when it comes to winterizing the boat, but the fuel gauge didn't work and the boat burns more gas than you would think, even with a just a 25 HP on the back!


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 10, 2015)

Next up is carpeting the rest of the aluminum surfaces in the hull...


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 10, 2015)

Work continues...


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 10, 2015)

More carpeting work...


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 10, 2015)

Had to cut some 2" block foam for under the sides. Sorry, I forgot the pics of that...

Got all of the carpeting done... finally... Woo hoo!!! No... really... woo hoo! Thought the carpeting would never end!!!

I also added a couple of extra pedestal seat mounts up front so I can take may granddaughter fishing and keep her close by.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 10, 2015)

I guess I have stalled long enough.. I am going to have to wire up the console...


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 10, 2015)

I am getting kind of worried... All of the electrical stuff worked first time with no problems. That never happens... :shock:


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 10, 2015)

I am getting kind of excited as I am starting to see some light at the end of the tunnel. Thanks for the encouragement so far!!! I probably won't be able to get much more done for a week, or so, but I will post more photos as I am able to.


----------



## dtbrake (Feb 10, 2015)

Forgive me if you mentioned this before, but you did shark hide the hull after polishing right?


----------



## bthompson92 (Feb 10, 2015)

Man that thing is turning out great! Good job


----------



## dtbrake (Feb 10, 2015)

Wow i find it hard to believe thats my first post lol. Anyway i didnt want to sound like an ass but i would hate for you to put it in the water after all that work if not. It looks awesome and well done. Nothing like a boat you restored yourself to a thing of beauty.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 10, 2015)

Dtbrake:

That's why I love this forum. I had never even heard of Shark Hide before. I have tested a couple of other "Aluminum shine protectors" and I haven't really been too happy with the ones I have tried. A couple of them just made it less shiny, and one of them seemed to be putting tint scratches back in the surface so I kind of just gave up and figured I would just have lightly buff once in a while... Have you used the Shark Hide before, and if so we're you happy with the results?

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## dtbrake (Feb 10, 2015)

Wish i had pictures of a buddies boat we did two years ago havnt touched it since still looks great. learned about it from some semi detailers who swear by it. You have to follow the directions to the T but it is by far the best sealer iv ever seen. Its a time consuming process but after going this far i dont think you will mind to much. Youv already done the hard part but if it goes in the water before its sealed you will be starting all over. Detailing boats sucks and i always recommend people take the extra time or money to have it done.


----------



## dtbrake (Feb 10, 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eoEtJFzcREs

Basic video of what all is involved. There website also has some pictures and i can vouch for the pictures. If you miss a spot you can really tell how well this stuff works, and trust me you do not want this to happen be thorough. Also applying to much can leave you a somewhat raindow effect. It can be a real B but in the end its very worth it. Iv herd from some people it last 4 years. And it holds up well to road salt so i would assume they are not lying. However you and i know what assuming gets you.

www.sharkhide.com


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 10, 2015)

man looks great !!!!!


I put some led strips on last summer , love them , but them suckers are super bright! I mounted mine on the underside of the gunnels facing down toward the deck , even then they are BRIGHT at night 8)


----------



## jkitchene (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm in the long process of restoring my 1989 Pro 17. I haven't done very well keeping up on the site and posting pics but I will try to get back in the habit. What LED's did you guys use? I'm wanting to do something similar and soon as my first tourney is 3/15. Yikes!!


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 11, 2015)

jkitchene said:


> I'm in the long process of restoring my 1989 Pro 17. I haven't done very well keeping up on the site and posting pics but I will try to get back in the habit. What LED's did you guys use? I'm wanting to do something similar and soon as my first tourney is 3/15. Yikes!!


I posted a reply on your thread jkitchene , as I had a question for you also.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks for all of the comments and suggestions! 

As for the LED 's, I just went with some from Bass Pro that were on sales over the holidays. Probably not as good as the Bluewater ones on here as a sponsor, but I already had them before I saw the Bluewater ones...

Trackerpuzzle: I noticed you have blue colored ones as well. Do they draw a lot of bugs?


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Feb 12, 2015)

DarynCashmark said:


> Thanks for all of the comments and suggestions!
> 
> As for the LED 's, I just went with some from Bass Pro that were on sales over the holidays. Probably not as good as the Bluewater ones on here as a sponsor, but I already had them before I saw the Bluewater ones...
> 
> Trackerpuzzle: I noticed you have blue colored ones as well. Do they draw a lot of bugs?



Yep !! I got mine on sale at Bass Pro also , they are the white and blue switchable ones . The blue seemed a little bit better but not much , I would turn them off while fishing and just let the bugs swarm my stern light . Worked good for, me but not so much for my fishing buddies :LOL2: I mainly just use them for loading and unloading my gear , and they look cool sitting at the dock . One thing I would like to do is either do a 3way switch to control from the bow and console , or just have one to turn on/ off from the bow its' kind of a pain getting up and down from the front deck to switch on/off while fishing.


----------



## Bigsho69 (Feb 16, 2015)

Really like what you did with the console. I was worried about how mine will turn out but I cant see myself spending $400 to buy one that might not fit. Really nice work so far.


----------



## spcamno (Feb 16, 2015)

Impressive work there!

What did you get at WOT with the 25 hp at the back?

I have prepared to work on a Sylvan 1750 pro bass in the Spring and the hull is very similar compare to yours and would like to know if the 25 will give you decent speed.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 18, 2015)

Bigsho69:

Thanks for looking at the thread. I totally agree with you on the new console. I was looking at we ones in the $300 - $500 range and did not see any that would fit without some modification. Some way more than others. 

On one hand, some of the new consoles were smaller. Good for more deck room... Bad if you like to store life jackets under there.

The console was way easier to refinish than I thought it would be. Good luck on yours if you decide to refinish.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 18, 2015)

spcamno said:


> Impressive work there!
> 
> What did you get at WOT with the 25 hp at the back?
> 
> I have prepared to work on a Sylvan 1750 pro bass in the Spring and the hull is very similar compare to yours and would like to know if the 25 will give you decent speed.



What's the saying... built for comfort, not for speed. :LOL2: 

WOT is a mind numbing 21 mph... Maybe 22 now that I have all of the junk off the bottom.

I have thought about a bigger motor, but there is a 25 hp and below lake very near where I live. Didn't fish that lake at all last year, but hope to this year.

I would definitely recommend a bigger motor if you want to get there before lunch. LOL


----------



## typed by ben (Feb 18, 2015)

looks incredible bro. very jealous


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 18, 2015)

Tag for later


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 18, 2015)

I need to fix some of my bear coat on my boat. ( Tracker factory coating) I may try the stuff you have. Looks good.


----------



## jkitchene (Feb 21, 2015)

Daryn,

Very nice build, I wish I was as far along as you because it is about time to get on the water. What seats did you use? They look really nice and I'm planning to order some very soon. Thanks


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 21, 2015)

jkitchene said:


> Daryn,
> 
> Very nice build, I wish I was as far along as you because it is about time to get on the water. What seats did you use? They look really nice and I'm planning to order some very soon. Thanks



Thanks for all of the positive feedback guys! It is finally getting close. Just need to plumb the new fuel tank and do all of the decals. Been busy with work and haven't had a chance to finish yet...

Anyway... boat seats... Got them from Bass Pro. They are a brand new seat for them. I got them on sale for $45 each which I though was a very good price for this quality of seat. They have blue, gray, and red, all with gray trim. I am not sure if that was as sale price, or regular. I didn't buy them that long ago. If it was a sale they might still be at that price.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Mar 1, 2015)

Well everybody, I am getting really close to finishing this one up. I hope it warms up around here enough to go fishing soon. I am sure that would get me to finish up my punch list faster!

Anyway, have all ready got these decals made, and wanted to get some of your guys opinions on whether you think the "All American Edition" thing is too cheesey. At first I thought it would be cool, and all my friends says they like it, but I am wondering if they are just saying that to not hurt my "wittle feewings". :LOL2: 

My thinking was, that I wanted something that if you looked at it, you might think for a minute that it might be a factory decal, but you are also thinking that you (probably) have never seen one before that is just like it. So, is it custom or some rare factory model. Maybe a bit of a conversation starter. Us old guys love to answer questions about our boats. I get to meet some really interesting and cool people that way.

Anyway, I would love to know what you think before I stick 'em on...


----------



## JMill (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm diggin it! I love it...awesome job bud


----------



## Styx (Mar 1, 2015)

Well done =D>


----------



## trackerpuzzle (Mar 1, 2015)

I think it looks good. For sure will stand out from all the other trackers at the lake . Good thing is it is a decal , so if you decide you want to change it later you can just remove and replace


----------



## Capt1972 (Mar 1, 2015)

Liked


----------



## DarynCashmark (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys. It looks like I am going with the decals. We should have some nice weather this weekend, and with a little luck, I can get most everything done. I will post photos when it is done.


----------



## samtech (Mar 5, 2015)

One of the best boat rebuilds I've ever seen. Great Job.


----------



## Downtown (Mar 11, 2015)

looking good


----------



## JMill (Mar 19, 2015)

DarynCashmark - Do you know the exact makeup of the factory console? It seems to me to be a fiberglass body wrapped with I'm guessing vinyl?? Mine is all cracked to hell n back and I'm about to start on it tomorrow. Did you simply fiberglass over what seems to me to be vinyl? Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thx bud


----------



## DarynCashmark (Mar 27, 2015)

JMill:

Sorry, I didn't notice your question earlier... 

I am pretty sure it is either solid fiberglass with a textured finish, or maybe fiberglass with some sort of hard coating as the textured finish. I was able to just patch the cracks on mine and then sand it down and then sprayed with the bed liner. I just used the bed liner to help cover the repairs on the cracks etc., as there was no way I was getting all that texture off...


----------



## Ole Big (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm redoing the same boat, same year model. Would you expand some on how you did the console? Would it have turned out just as well by just sanding and spraying with the coating?

Looks outstanding by the way. Just starting on my redo.


----------



## JMill (Mar 28, 2015)

I started on my console a few days ago and all I'm basically doing is putting a thick coat of fiberglass resin over the entire console and using mat to fill a few small holes and the old school fish finder hole. I'm going to sand it all down pretty smooth and come back with something that'll hide a lot of my poor fiberglassing skills. haha. Be it bedliner, a flat colored paint, plastidip? I still haven't made my mind up yet. This fiberglassing isn't as bad as its made out to be though, you just need a bit of patience


----------



## JMill (Mar 28, 2015)

DarynCashmark said:


> JMill:
> 
> Sorry, I didn't notice your question earlier...
> 
> I am pretty sure it is either solid fiberglass with a textured finish, or maybe fiberglass with some sort of hard coating as the textured finish. I was able to just patch the cracks on mine and then sand it down and then sprayed with the bed liner. I just used the bed liner to help cover the repairs on the cracks etc., as there was no way I was getting all that texture off...



I think it was some sort of vinyl. I went over it with 60 grit and poured the resin to it!!


----------



## DarynCashmark (Apr 3, 2015)

Ole big: I think it would have turned out pretty good without the bed liner, if my console would have had a smooth surface, but there was no way, that I knew of, to duplicate the texture. I just decided to cover it up, and I think it will be better in case it needs to be touched up later on.
I have some of the process shown on my build thread. If you have any specific questions, let me know and I will do my best to answer them. Just remember that I am not really all that experienced with fiberglass repairs. In fact, this was my first time ever doing it. That's the main reason I went with the bed liner was to cover up my repairs.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who has stopped by my build thread to check it out. I really appreciate all of the comments and suggestions. It has been a journey. It was a lot of fun, a lot of work, and I really learned a lot too. This forum was an invaluable asset, and I don't think I could have have finished many of the aspects of the build without information that I found here. 

Well... it is finally done, and I actually took it out to test everything earlier this evening. No major trouble... Time to fish!!!!


----------



## matzilla (Apr 8, 2015)

That's an incredible build! Excellent work - looks great!!!


----------



## starzstuff (Apr 8, 2015)

Very nice build and very inspirational. Good job!


----------



## DarynCashmark (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for all of the comments guys. I really appreciate all of the suggestions too!

Thought I might add some more photos of the last few decals that I finally got added and thought I would show a pic of my awesome "trolling motor chauffeur". My granddaughter loves to drive the Terrova! I like it too! She is actually really good at it and it let's me concentrate a little more on fishing. LOL We didn't catch anything that day, but we both had a blast.


----------



## Ole Big (Apr 17, 2015)

OK Daryn, let's talk decals. Need your source and price. Get my Pro 17 back from the carpet guy today.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Apr 19, 2015)

Ole big. PM me and I can give you the low down on the decals. It was a buddy of mine that normally does not do boats, but I can ask him if he would be willing to do another one. It was a custom design, so you could get something to look like get whatever you want. I have noticed a bunch of "Factory" decals for less money on some websites and eBay as well...


----------



## jparrishbt (Jun 2, 2015)

I am building a boat just like yours right now. How much carpet did you need to do the entire boat?


----------



## Ole Big (Jun 2, 2015)

I paid to have the carpet done, so don't know about qty. 

Paid $850 for top grade carpet and installation.


----------



## Ole Big (Jun 2, 2015)

Be glad to answer any questions for similar rebuilds!


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jun 2, 2015)

jparrishbt said:


> I am building a boat just like yours right now. How much carpet did you need to do the entire boat?




Jparrishbt:
I ordered a 6.5 ft. X 25 ft. chunk and got a little nervous towards the end, as it was REALLY close. I carpeted some stuff that I am not sure everyone else would, like inside of the console base, and some of the storage. Just be sure to plan all of your cuts and mark the direction of the carpet "grain" so that it all matches in the sunlight. Not a really hard job, just time consuming. Good luck!


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jun 2, 2015)

Ole Big said:


> I paid to have the carpet done, so don't know about qty.
> 
> Paid $850 for top grade carpet and installation.



Ole Big:

Looking back, I should have gone your route. If I value my labor at $5 an hour, it probably cost me over a grand to do it myself. But if I would have had someone else do it, I would not be able to show you every single place the carpet job is screwed up... Ha ha! :LOL2:


----------



## jparrishbt (Jun 2, 2015)

DarynCashmark said:


> jparrishbt said:
> 
> 
> > I am building a boat just like yours right now. How much carpet did you need to do the entire boat?
> ...



I just got my 6x25 ft roll and I have to say it does not look like enough. Hopefully sunday I will really buckle down and get some work done on the decks and flooring but I am in Yuma and it is 110 outside so I am kinda doing the compartments and decks in the nice A/C. I might go out and cut the wood early in the morning then just apply it when the sun goes down again.


----------



## Ole Big (Jun 3, 2015)

DarynCashmark said:


> Ole Big said:
> 
> 
> > I paid to have the carpet done, so don't know about qty.
> ...



I considered installing the carpet myself, but I know my limitations on patience. Plus with 3 acres to mow, a job, grandson...not a chance.


----------



## Wyatt (Jul 17, 2015)

Very inspiring restoration build! Love what you've done with the rig. Would love to comment more but I'm at a loss for words. This build was the main reason why I signed up here. Subscribed for reference when I tear down and rebuild my 92 Pro 17.


----------



## Ole Big (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks Wyatt. I enjoyed redoing it. Still runs like a top. If you need any info let me know.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jul 19, 2015)

Wyatt: Just checking to make sure I am posting on the correct thread...  Thanks very much for the kind words. Can't wait to see some photos of your project! I hope the boat building gods smile on your project, and everything comes in under budget!!!

Ole big: That rig is looking great bud! I hope it is catching more fish than mine is so far this year!!!


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jul 19, 2015)

So... fellow tinboater's... I have a question for anyone with 40-60 motors on a 16'-17' boat... What kind of top end speed are you guys getting? I am not sure how bad it is yet, but the 'ole 1993 25 horse may have just breathed it's last breath yesterday. May be looking at a new motor, and would like to know what kind of top end speed to expect to see if I can justify the bigger bucks on something larger than my 25 hp Evinrude... Any info or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ole Big (Jul 19, 2015)

We get about 35 mph with 600 lbs of lard arse in mine.


----------



## Wyatt (Jul 19, 2015)

I've got a 40 Johnson on mine and with an additional 350 lbs in the boat, ill push right at 30 mph. My prop is also all chewed to heck but I've got another in the mail. I'm hoping with the new prop to gain an extra 2-3 mph.


----------



## HeavyHook (Jul 19, 2015)

Amazing boat. Well done sir.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jul 19, 2015)

Ole Big said:


> We get about 35 mph with 600 lbs of lard arse in mine.



Ole Big: That's way better than my 19-20 mph at WOT with the 25 HP that was running well... I apologize if you already stated somewhere else, but how big is your motor? Thanks for the helpful info!!!


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jul 19, 2015)

Wyatt said:


> I've got a 40 Johnson on mine and with an additional 350 lbs in the boat, ill push right at 30 mph. My prop is also all chewed to heck but I've got another in the mail. I'm hoping with the new prop to gain an extra 2-3 mph.



Wyatt: 30 would be pretty nice compared to the 19 - 20 MPH I was getting with my 25HP. I would be pretty happy with 30 MPH. I am thinking about a bright shiny new 4 stroke. The only trouble I have had with this boat has been with the motor. (Really about the only thing that I did not replace or refurb) As this is the second time I have had to troll back from the far side of the lake, the wife even gave the go ahead, (She really is pretty awesome) but, I am getting freaked out looking at new outboard prices!!! It figures... I even took this week off to go fishing...


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jul 20, 2015)

HeavyHook: Many thanks brotha!


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 20, 2015)

Awesome work. Love the decal. Looks too pretty to fish. 

Of course I fish some tree choked lakes and rivers, I'm betting yours is a little more open. 

Great job.


----------



## Wyatt (Jul 20, 2015)

DarynCashmark said:


> Wyatt said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a 40 Johnson on mine and with an additional 350 lbs in the boat, ill push right at 30 mph. My prop is also all chewed to heck but I've got another in the mail. I'm hoping with the new prop to gain an extra 2-3 mph.
> ...


If you would be happy with 30ish I'd say a brand new 40 would be the way to go. You could always look for a used 60 for maybe a little less and that oughta put you in the mid to upper 30s.

Also sounds you caught one heck of a woman as well. Please don't throw her back....... Or if you do, send me some coordinates so I can fish for her [emoji23]


----------



## Ole Big (Jul 20, 2015)

DarynCashmark said:


> Ole Big said:
> 
> 
> > We get about 35 mph with 600 lbs of lard arse in mine.
> ...



Oops! Mine is a 40 hp.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jul 20, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> Awesome work. Love the decal. Looks too pretty to fish.
> 
> Of course I fish some tree choked lakes and rivers, I'm betting yours is a little more open.
> 
> Great job.



huntinfool: Thanks for your positive comments. It was a little too nice to fish out of... for a while. Solved that a couple weeks ago when my son-in-law and I went night fishing and got swarmed by Mayflies right after sunset, immediately followed by a torrential downpour that came out of nowhere. If I would have know I was going to end up with a new layer of "Mayfly carpet" I could have saved some time and trouble... :LOL2:


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jul 20, 2015)

Wyatt said:


> DarynCashmark said:
> 
> 
> > Wyatt said:
> ...



Wyatt: Thanks for weighing in on the speed vs horsepower discussion, and yes, I plan on keeping the wife as long as she will continue to put up with me, but I will send you the coordinates if she decides she has had enough. :LOL2:


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jul 20, 2015)

Well, I keep spending money like I have it on this boat... Found a 2014 Mercury 4 stroke, EFI, 50 HP on sale as a new in box, "last year's model" at a local marine dealer and they will have it done tomorrow. Soooooo, I may actually get to catch some fish this week after all. I will let everyone know how it works out. I figure that motor should push me faster than I really want to go in that boat...

Thanks again to all that weighed in on the motor speed question!


----------



## Wyatt (Jul 20, 2015)

That motor is gonna look beautiful sitting on the back of your rig. Just cause it will push the boat faster doesn't mean you have to run WOT. I think you will enjoy that extra little umph.


----------



## Oldfart9999 (Jul 24, 2015)

DarynCashmark said:


> So... fellow tinboater's... I have a question for anyone with 40-60 motors on a 16'-17' boat... What kind of top end speed are you guys getting? I am not sure how bad it is yet, but the 'ole 1993 25 horse may have just breathed it's last breath yesterday. May be looking at a new motor, and would like to know what kind of top end speed to expect to see if I can justify the bigger bucks on something larger than my 25 hp Evinrude... Any info or advice would be greatly appreciated.


I have a 95 Pro 16 Deep V with an 09 Merc 50 2stroke, 31/32 wot GPS. I believe it's heavier than yours. Very, very nice build! 
Rodney
Sorry, I didn't see your last post before I did mine. I prefer 2 strokes, I'm old and pretty set in my ways, 2 strokes are simpler with fewer parts and I like simple. LOL


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jul 26, 2015)

First off, I want to say thanks again to everyone that responded ro my speed vs hp question. Went ahead with the 4 stroke, 50 horse Merc. With the exception of paying for it, I am pretty happy with it. Starts really easily, and can't even hardly tell it is running at idle. Still breaking her in, but so far hit about 33 mph top speed, which is great with me. It is really nice to have power tilt/ trim as well. So much for saving a bunch of money on a used boat. Story of my life.


----------



## srreynolds2003 (Oct 20, 2015)

Great Job.... Gives me lots of Ideas for mine!


----------



## DarynCashmark (Oct 28, 2015)

srreynolds2003 said:


> Great Job.... Gives me lots of Ideas for mine!


srreynolds2003:

Thanks for the props! Good luck with your build, I hope it gives you as much pleasure as mine did. And be sure to post lots of pictures.


----------



## DarynCashmark (Feb 28, 2016)

The pain.... the pain!!!

After all of the work and money, I have decided to sell the Bass Tracker. Anyone that has followed this thread can see all of the work that went in. It is a really long story, but I never planned on selling this boat, or I would not have gone so far overboard with the restoration. Bad for me, good for you.

I have a post in the "For Sale" section:

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=40124

I have posted a recent photo of her with the new 50 HP Merc 4 Stroke hanging off of the back.

Thanks to everyone on this forum for all of the help with the restoration. Your help was invaluable!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Feb 28, 2016)

I have truly enjoyed watching your build. Thank you for sharing. You have done a fine job! She's purdy! 8) Best of luck in selling her.

Respectfully,
Tyler, Texas


----------



## Wyatt (Feb 28, 2016)

This news very much saddens me. This project is what finally made me quit being a lurker and join and become a part of this great community. The detail in this build is absolutely immaculate and set a new standard for tin renovating. I know when it's my time to finally tear into my BT, this is the build that I will use a template. I wish you the best with whatever life throws your way and hope for a happy sale!


----------



## DarynCashmark (Mar 1, 2016)

TexasLoneStar and Wyatt: Thanks very much for your kind words and encouragement. I really am pretty bummed about selling the Bass Tracker, but I do take some comfort in knowing that whoever buys her will be getting a really nice boat. Anyway, I still love this forum, and will be checking in now and then to see how all of the great work is coming along on everyone's projects.


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Mar 1, 2016)

That is some fine work you did! It's beautiful! You have got me wanting to polish my bass boat now :-k


----------



## DarynCashmark (Mar 3, 2016)

Ragin Cajun said:


> That is some fine work you did! It's beautiful! You have got me wanting to polish my bass boat now :-k



Gotta admit that I do love the way it looks polished, but my only advice is figure it will tke 2 to 3 times longer than you are planning, and take the advice that dtbrake left during my build... Use Sharkhide on all of the polished aluminum after you get is all purty!!!


----------



## edwonbass (Mar 17, 2016)

Son of a... I get all the way to the end and you are selling it? I am sorry you have to sell it and I hope everything is happy and healthy with you and your family!
Beautiful boat and top notch work!
I am in the process of re carpeting a 16' Spectrum Dominator. I am resisting the urge to get too crazy with it.
I see from the Fastfold screen boxes and road cases that you are in the production bizz. I drive a truck for a stage lighting company so I'm sure some of my restore pics will feature lots of lighting truss, road cases and the like. I also have access to two forklifts and a few hundred chain hoists!  I am getting started on the plywood and layout this weekend. My biggest enemy in this build will be myself. I need to slow down and not half a** things just to see results.
Good luck and great build!!


----------

